# ponderato



## Olivia1984

Prima devo dire che so cosa significa parola "ponderato" e che ho guardato bene il voccabolario del forum ,quindi non mi dovete mandare di nuovo a leggerlo  e vi chiedo gentilmente di un pò di pazienza visto che NON SONO italiana e per me è un pochino più diverso capire certe cose che per voi 

pensato a lungo, ben meditato:Esempio: una scelta ponderata


che valuta attentamente, riflessivo:Esempio: un uomo ponderato.

Un esempio dal dizionario

Ma cosa significa "PENSIERI PONDERATI" cosa vorrebbe dire in questo caso ... cos'è un pensiero ponderato ?

La frase esatta è :

" *i pensieri ponderati* alle 4 del mattino non sono mai buoni ... "


----------



## pollonia

Allora, innanzittutto l'aggettivo ponderato come tu ben sai significa _frutto di profonda riflessione_. Quindi generalmente un pensiero ponderato è un pensiero non avventato.
Nel caso della frase "i pensieri ponderati alle 4 del mattino non sono mai buoni" secondo me _ponderati_ va trattato come un participio passato con verbo essere sottinteso, non come un aggettivo (la differenza è molto sottile, molti italiani non la coglierebbero nemmeno, però c'è):
*i pensieri che vengono ponderati*... => "*i pensieri analizzati/esaminati alle 4 del mattino non sono mai buoni*"


----------



## VogaVenessian

Allora, seguendo il suggerimento di Pollonia, le alternative sono due:
A) I pensieri CHE PONDERI (cioè quelli sui quali ti metti a meditare a fondo) alle 4 del mattino non sono mai buoni (perchè prima delle otto il tuo cervello non connette);
B) I pensieri che hai già ben meditato prima delle 4 (durante una notte insonne o il giorno prima) non sono mai buoni (perchè? Proprio non saprei!).


----------



## Italic

Ciao, Olivia!
Anch'io non sono italiano. Ti consiglio di fare quello che ho fatto io. Ho guardato alcune centinaia delle pagine del forum e ho trovato molti link che ora mi aiutano a risolvere quasi tutte le difficolta'.


----------



## Olivia1984

Italic, purtroppo non ho trovato niente che riguarderebbe questa parola  e per questo che ho fatto la domanda.

A volte quando faccio una domanda me la cancellate .... ma io tegno tanto a capire certe cose proprio in italiano ,cerco le spiegazioni in italiano no nella mia lingua madre proprio per capire meglio 

vi ringrazio tanto


----------



## VogaVenessian

Olivia1984 said:


> Italic, purtroppo non ho trovato niente che riguarderebbe questa parola  e per questo che ho fatto la domanda.
> 
> A volte quando faccio una domanda me la cancellate .... ma io tegno tanto a capire certe cose proprio in italiano ,cerco le spiegazioni in italiano no nella mia lingua madre proprio per capire meglio
> 
> vi ringrazio tanto


Olivia, non ti scoraggiare, dacci un contesto un po' più ampio.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hyvää päivää, Olivia.

Voga ha ragione: non ti scoraggiare. Mai. (E poi qui ci siamo noi...!).

Purtroppo non abbiamo un testo sufficientemente ampio per prendere decisioni sensate, tuttavia ho l'impressione che la frase " i pensieri ponderati alle 4 del mattino non sono mai buoni ... " non sia una frase corretta in italiano. Il verbo italiano _ponderare_ può essere costruito tanto in modo transitivo che in modo intransitivo. Nella frase in questione il parlante/scrittore ha voluto impiegarlo come transitivo, ma non ha _ponderato_ (  ) bene l'uso che ne faceva. "Ponderare" significa considerare una certa cosa con molta attenzione, valutandone i pro/prò e i contro, prima di prendere una decisione definitiva.
Dunque non mi sembra che i pensieri possano essere l'oggetto del ponderare/della ponderazione. Potrà esserlo un'offerta di lavoro, un atteggiamento da tenere nei confronti di qualcuno, una scelta di vita, ecc., ma assai improbabilmente i pensieri.
Detto questo, aggiungerei soltanto una possibile alternativa alla frase di partenza: "I pensieri (che si fanno/che ci prendono/che ci assalgono) delle quattro del mattino non sono mai buoni".

Cari saluti. 

GS


----------



## longplay

Sono d' accordo con GS : a prima vista ho pensato a una "ripetizione" inutile. Ciao.

Però credo che si possa ponderare un' IDEA ( anche alle quattro del mattino ).


----------



## marco.cur

Ponderare significa pesare, o soppesare. Tutti gli altri significati derivano da questo.
Per la frase in questione dovresti fornirci un po' più di contesto. Neanche per me ha significato, per il motivo che ha detto Giorgio; la ponderazione è un'attività del pensiero, e quindi sarebbe come dire "i pensieri pensati".

Probabilmente l'autore avrà voluto dire:
 «Le scelte/decisioni ponderate alle ... »
«Le valutazioni fatte alle ... »


----------



## longplay

Salve. Mi ripeto : "sto ponderando l'idea di cambiare residenza". Può andare ?


----------



## marco.cur

Ho qualche dubbio, comunque potrebbe andare.


----------



## Olivia1984

Grazie per una bella spiegazione ,comunque ,la frase è esattamente cosi come ho scritto sopra ,e l'ha detto (scritto) un'italiana ,può darsi che non ha usato corretamente questa parola  mi sembrava un pò strana la frase,non ero sicura se l'ho capita bene ma adesso tutto mi è chiaro.

grazie


----------



## marco.cur

Alcune  piccole correzioni:


Olivia1984 said:


> Grazie per la bella spiegazione ,comunque ,la frase è esattamente cosi come ho scritto sopra ,e l'ha detta (scritta) un'italiana ,può darsi che non abbia usato corretamente questa parola  mi sembrava un pò strana la frase,non ero sicura di averla capita bene ma adesso tutto mi è chiaro.


----------



## pollonia

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hyvää päivää, Olivia.
> 
> Voga ha ragione: non ti scoraggiare. Mai. (E poi qui ci siamo noi...!).
> 
> Purtroppo non abbiamo un testo sufficientemente ampio per prendere decisioni sensate, tuttavia ho l'impressione che la frase " i pensieri ponderati alle 4 del mattino non sono mai buoni ... " non sia una frase corretta in italiano. Il verbo italiano _ponderare_ può essere costruito tanto in modo transitivo che in modo intransitivo. Nella frase in questione il parlante/scrittore ha voluto impiegarlo come transitivo, ma non ha _ponderato_ (  ) bene l'uso che ne faceva. "Ponderare" significa considerare una certa cosa con molta attenzione, valutandone i pro/prò e i contro, prima di prendere una decisione definitiva.
> Dunque non mi sembra che i pensieri possano essere l'oggetto del ponderare/della ponderazione. Potrà esserlo un'offerta di lavoro, un atteggiamento da tenere nei confronti di qualcuno, una scelta di vita, ecc., ma assai improbabilmente i pensieri.
> Detto questo, aggiungerei soltanto una possibile alternativa alla frase di partenza: "I pensieri (che si fanno/che ci prendono/che ci assalgono) delle quattro del mattino non sono mai buoni".
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



Capisco quello che dici, ma non credo sia così scorretto.
In realtà, da dizionario, tra i significati di _ponderare_ c'è _esaminare con attenzione/analizzare._
E non mi sembra un errore dire "i pensieri _esaminati con attenzione/analizzati_ alle 4 del mattino...". Un pensiero, di fatto, può essere analizzato. Ovviamente do per scontato che _ponderati _sia verbo e non aggettivo: in quel caso, come dici tu, _pensiero_ e _ponderato_ sarebbero una combinazione probabilmente scorretta.


----------



## marco.cur

È  sempre la stessa minestra. I pensieri non si esaminano, tutt'al più si riordinano. È vero, un pensiero fatto può essere analizzato,  ma sempre al fine di fare delle scelte, assumere decisioni, o dare una risposta a qualcuno.

Gira che ti rigira ponderare significa sempre dare un valore (peso) a diverse possibilità e valutare la migliore. Quindi non è il pensiero a essere ponderato; il pensiero, anche se pensato e ripensato come la semola rimacinata, è sempre il mezzo e non l'oggetto della ponderazione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Infatti.

GS


----------



## longplay

Buongiorno. Solo per allontanare ogni dubbio: si può esaminare il pensiero altrui  ? La mia risposta sarebbe "sì". E anche quelli propri, a tempo differito : "riesaminando alle 4
del mattino i miei pensieri della sera..." o "ritornando ai miei pensieri " (che implica comunque un 'riesame' ).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, LP!  

Direi di sì se dal contesto è chiaro che "pensiero" significa "riflessione" e non è l'atto del pensare ... "tornando con la mente alle riflessioni/considerazioni di ieri, ho deciso di non partire."

Per tornare alla frase di Olivia, anch'io penso che "ponderare" sia sbagliato, a meno che, da un contesto più ampio, non risulti che "pensieri" significa "propositi" e che l'autrice abbia fatto una scelta _non ponderata.  _


----------



## longplay

Salve . Non voglio fare il "cavaliere bianco", ma se la frase originaria potesse essere letta come un gioco : "i pensieri "ponderati" alle quattro del mattino..." ? Però, non lo
sappiamo !
PS Ironicamente o a mo' di facezia "ha dei pensieri ponderosi" . Ma il senso è diverso ("un' opera ponderosa").


----------



## pulteney

Mio umile parere: si pondera una scelta, una decisione, non un pensiero. "Pensare a fondo su" un pensiero mi sembra esercizio piuttosto proustiano; siamo ancora lì nella camera di Swann, e la pagina è la numero 200.


----------

